# X-Ray/MRI Feeder/Load Questions...more



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

Don't worry about anything beyond tyeing all the neutrals together and taking out the garbage, everything else will take care of itself.

Roger


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*read*



Roger said:


> Don't worry about anything beyond tyeing all the neutrals together and taking out the garbage, everything else will take care of itself.
> 
> Roger


You must not have read. There is no neutrals in this thread


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

Cletis said:


> You must not have read. There is no neutrals in this thread


Garbage wasn't mentioned either but, I thought i would give you an answer that was on your experience level.

IOW's, a handyman such as yourself should leave this to a licensed EC.

Roger


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*?*



Roger said:


> Garbage wasn't mentioned either but, I thought i would give you an answer that was on your experience level.
> 
> IOW's, a handyman such as yourself should leave this to a licensed EC.
> 
> Roger


If I was a legit licensed GC with many awards and i proved it what would you do ?


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

Cletis said:


> If I was a legit licensed GC with many awards and i proved it what would you do ?


Take you more seriously, but as it stands right now I will take you as a handyman in over your head and misrepresenting yourself to trusting customers.

Roger


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*ok*



Roger said:


> Take you more seriously, but as it stands right now I will take you as a handyman in over your head and misrepresenting yourself to trusting customers.
> 
> Roger


I kinda like the handyman image actually. Which part of NC are you from ?


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Xray machines have a high inrush current and normally require oversized conductors to reduce voltage drop. The xray manufacturer have pretty detailed specs on voltage requirements.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*right*



Bbsound said:


> Xray machines have a high inrush current and normally require oversized conductors to reduce voltage drop. The xray manufacturer have pretty detailed specs on voltage requirements.


you are correct sir, but, I have no info for now. I just need to figure out my feeder size only for now. 

I think this is one of the machines he was talking about 

http://www.gehealthcare.com/company/docs/rad/1-136f.pdf


----------

